# Release of upper labial frenulum



## codedog

Patient had a release of upper labial frenulum.of lip.  Diagnosis code is a short upper labial frenulum with binding of upper lip. Now I look up the code for the procedure and I  say its  cpt code 40806- it  IS ,  release of the labial frenulum, I just cant find a dx code for it. 
I code for an ASC, and  the booking was cpt code was 41115, excision of lingual frenum , wHICH i disagree, because it invoves the tongue. 

Now here is my questions ?
1. am I i right or wrong 
2. if right, what DX should  i use ? thanks


----------



## jackjones62

Your are correct, cpt 40806 is for labial frenulum; also, you can use 744.9, unspecified congenital anomaly of face/neck.

Jennifer
CT ENT


----------



## codedog

thanks jennifer


----------



## Jamenicole83

*Other Diseases of lip and oral mucosa k13.0*

I have a patient (infant) with a labial frenulum preventing proper latching and breastfeeding , ultimaly ending with inability to gain weight and malnutrition. When the Doctor did the procedure the CPT is 41010. DX using K13.0 I am wondering if this will be specific enough now with the specificity detail required. Only code with similar reference is Q38.1, however this patient did not have a tongue tie, they had a lip tie which has no specific dx. Am I correct in using K13.0 or is there any other more specific code to use? thank you


----------

